# Inundações e Enxurrada - Ilha Terceira 15 Dezembro 2009



## Vince (15 Dez 2009 às 19:59)

Algumas fotografias de Agualva, Ilha Terceira






(c) Tatiana Ourique / RTP Açores





(c) Tatiana Ourique / RTP Açores





(c) Tatiana Ourique / RTP Açores





(c) Tatiana Ourique / RTP Açores





(c) Tatiana Ourique / RTP Açores





(c) Tatiana Ourique / RTP Açores


----------



## Hazores (15 Dez 2009 às 22:03)

*Re: Instabilidade Atlântico: Vento, chuva e trovoadas 15/19 Nov 2009 (Evento Olímpia)*

fica aqui um video amador que registou as inundações mostrando o antes e o depois
curioso

http://www.terceiraemfesta.com/index.php?id=208


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (16 Dez 2009 às 19:02)

*Re: Instabilidade Atlântico: Vento, chuva e trovoadas 15/19 Nov 2009 (Evento Olímpia)*


----------



## Hazores (17 Dez 2009 às 00:40)

*Re: Instabilidade Atlântico: Vento, chuva e trovoadas 15/19 Nov 2009 (Evento Olímpia)*





















































*
Lajes*


----------



## psm (17 Dez 2009 às 07:24)

*Re: Instabilidade Atlântico: Vento, chuva e trovoadas 15/19 Nov 2009 (Evento Olímpia)*

Impressionantes imagens!
 Devo escrever que também pelo que vi na televisão que a questão da falta de ordenamento do território  esteve presente, pois vi  casas que estavam construidas junto de ribeiras.


----------



## Minho (17 Dez 2009 às 21:13)

Assustadoras as imagens 

Fui por puro acaso que não houve perda de vidas...


----------



## Hazores (17 Dez 2009 às 22:05)

boa noite,

é para agradecer ao vince por ter colocado as imagens, embora eu é que tenha lhe enviado o email com as imagens ele é que as colocou aqui no forum para que todos possam ver as fotos


----------



## Skizzo (19 Dez 2009 às 15:00)

*Chuvadas na Ilha Terceira, Açores - Dezembro 2009*






























































































































[/QUOTE]

Existe uma morte confirmada


----------



## Veterano (19 Dez 2009 às 15:03)

*Re: Chuvadas na Ilha Terceira, Açores - Dezembro 2009*

Que terr´vel destruição. Não haveria construções em cima de linhas de água?


----------



## Hazores (19 Dez 2009 às 15:58)

*Re: Chuvadas na Ilha Terceira, Açores - Dezembro 2009*



Veterano disse:


> Que terr´vel destruição. Não haveria construções em cima de linhas de água?



A maioria destas habitações são construidas em cima das linhas de água, ou nas suas margens. contudo, a quantidade de precipitação foi muita (como podem ver nas fotos do aeroporto) e estas freguesias afectadas, em especial a Agualva, estão sobre encostas que escorrem muita água, outro factor é a quantidade de chuva que têm caído, assim como o nevoeiro que se tinha feito sentir nas semanas anteriores, nos tais montes em cima da freguesia, que é considerado como precipitação oculta, ou seja vai encharcando e empapando os solos, quando chove mais acontecem estas desgraças.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Fev 2010 às 10:11)

Imagens assustadoras
Milagre não ter existido mortes


----------

